# Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne - Unable to open map



## l)arkzer0 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been trying to open a WC3 map so I can see how they did a few things, but I constantly get an error. I know the map is protected, but I can't find a way to unprotect this one.
I keep getting the same error no matter what I do to unprotect it:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
worldedit
This application has encountered a critical error:

Not enough storage is available to process this command.

Program: c:\program files\warcraft iii\worldedit.exe
Object: [email protected]@@@@

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have seen a topic similar in these forums found here:
http://forums.techguy.org/games/584049-i-cant-open-map-wc3.html?highlight=deprotect

But, either I am not reading the tutorials right, or something is wrong that isn't fixed there. I went to the Deprotect site as well, and it also doesn't fix this. I have used 2 other unprotectors that were also unsuccessful.

I also tried just removing the triggers from the map (war3map.j) and putting them in a new map so I could see them, but that also didn't work.


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont think anybody made a successful program for unprotecting yet..


----------



## l)arkzer0 (Jul 13, 2007)

It would probably be good for unprotecting "low level" protections. The tutorials don't help either though.


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

is the map tft or roc??


----------



## l)arkzer0 (Jul 13, 2007)

The Frozen Throne.


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

lol.. ok,


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

here try this program, tell me if it works or not.
http://www.elitegrounds.net/warROCUtilities/wc3unprotect.zip


----------



## l)arkzer0 (Jul 13, 2007)

It didn't work, it came up with the same error about a hundred times:
"Parameter is Incorrect."

I was pritty sure that if 3 programs couldn't do it, that it had to be done manually... It uses the exact same protection as the Mad Balls game.


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont know then, but Im not sure if there is a "real" working map unprotector yet. sorry.


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

well, let me see if i can look for something. what is the program that you used to protect it?


----------



## l)arkzer0 (Jul 13, 2007)

_I_ didn't protect it.


----------

